# Unable to fetch packages



## Willow (Mar 28, 2013)

I have tried to install packages, with various sources set from [cmd=]setenv PACKAGEROOT[/cmd] although I always get the error message.

I have DHCP access and I manage to install ports but not packages.


----------



## fonz (Mar 28, 2013)

Willow said:
			
		

> I have tried to install packages


Packages for 9.1-RELEASE are not yet available due to a security issue. Use 9-STABLE packages instead.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2013)

What should I enter after [cmd=]setenv PACKAGEROOT[/cmd] for [font="Courier New"]i386[/font].


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2013)

Set PACKAGESITE and no other variables.

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]`

It's all explained in the handbook if you just had bothered to read it:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2013)

The packages are at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/ so you probably need:
`# setenv PACKAGE[b]SITE[/b] [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest[/url][b]/[/b]`
Mind the trailing slash please.


----------

